# Please help.



## Aldo Ferrari (May 24, 2013)

Hello, gang i'm new to lightroom 4 i have only been using it for about 1 month and i love it! My question is about the file name and size is now deplaying on the top corner i don't know how it happened because i did not have that on last night, anyway it is really annoying while working on the develop module can anyone tell me how to get rid of it? 
thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony Jay (May 24, 2013)

'Ctrl-I'... (or Mac equivalent - sadly I talk Windows - 'Cmd-I' perhaps)

BTW welcome to the forum!

Tony Jay


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (May 24, 2013)

Thank you so much Tony!! and so happy to be here this place really seems like a great community looking forward to meeting new friends!


----------



## Tony Jay (May 24, 2013)

Yes, there is a good bunch here.
The knowledge base is fantastic - the moderators and some of the members here can make me appear to be a dunce!

Tony Jay


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 24, 2013)

There are two "Info Overlays" that can be setup (using the View>View Options>Loupe View tab), so that you could choose to view 3 elements from a long list of metadata items for each of the two overlays. Ctrtl/Cmd+I will toggle between no overlay and whichever of the two Info Overlays that you have currently got showing. So yes, as Tony has indicated, using that key combination will immediately turn off whatever overlay is showing.

Personally, I prefer to use the single "I" key, as repeatedly pressing this cycles between the three states: Overlay 1, Overlay 2, Off. I have the overlay showing more often than not as I find if very useful, and rarely distracting.

Aldo, you might want to spend a little time having a look at the copious number of keyboard shortcuts which are available in Lightroom. There are many single key shortcuts which can easily catch the unwary beginner (and even the more experienced user!).

Victoria provides probably the most comprehensive list, for free.....you can download it from here.


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (May 25, 2013)

Jim, thank you very much for that valuable information! i have already learned so much in just a couple of days! thanks again guys you rock!


----------

